# Instanzen resetten?



## Dead206 (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab da mal ne Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Instanzen zu resetten, wenn man sie schon mal durchgespielt hat? Ich hab keine Funktion dafür im Spiel gefunden. Hab schon diverse Foren danach abgesucht aber nix gefunden. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch der einzige Dummbeutel der es nicht gebacken bekommt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße Dead206


----------



## j4ckass (18. Februar 2009)

Ich nehme an, dass jede Gruppe eine eigene ID bekommt. Also möglicherweise wird die Instanz resetten, wenn du eine neue Gruppe aufmachst.


----------



## Dead206 (18. Februar 2009)

Das haben wir auch gedacht ... aber das klappt nicht. Wir waren einen Abend in Moongorge und haben die Ini gecleard. Dann wollten wir am nächsten Tag nochmal rein aber die Inni war komplett leer.


----------



## Poisin (24. März 2009)

Die Moongorge Ini ist auch keine richtige Ini, es ist eine Questinstanz, wenn keiner aus deiner Gruppe das Quest hat ist die Ini leer. Die erste richtige Instanz ist "Barren Caves" selbes Gebiet links oben auf der Karte. Sehr leichte Instanz mit bisschen Trash und einem Boss der nahezu nichts kann, danach folgt die Mühle, direkt in Logar kann man in die große Mühle gehen. Diese ist deutlich anspruchsvoller, einen Tank und einen Healer solltest du da schon dabei haben. 

Barren Caves ca Lvl 12-17
Mühle frühestens ab 17/18 besser mit 20


----------



## Shinria (28. März 2009)

Normale Instanzen werden durch erstellen einer neuen Grp resettet... alle event Instanzen erst um 06:00 Uhr morgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Shinria


----------



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

Sprich, 

Instanzen resettet man durch Gruppenneueröffnung

//tadaa


----------



## WR^Velvet (15. April 2009)

Jo, kann auch die selbe Gruppe sein, nur mit einem anderen leader.
Also einfach Party auflösen und neue Gruppe erstellen. Sollte in den meißten Fällen ausreichen.
Beim Solofarmen einfach ma nen Freund oder in Gilde fragen obs ne Party haben kannst.


----------



## duffdamn (25. August 2009)

du bezeichnest moongorge als ini? das ding is höchstens 100 meter lang^^ nein im ernst durch grp leaven und neu einladen werden die meisten inis resetet...ich wüsste nur aus mühle eine andere möglichkeit: einfach neuen dunststein hertsellen und alten in die tonne kloppen

duffdamn


----------



## DaydreamerFW (14. September 2009)

Instanzen resetten ist in RoM eine Sache für sich, da gibts Hintertüren und Auswege:

-Eine Instanz resettet sich automatisch, wenn die GESAMTE Gruppe aus der ini ist /wei es durch tot oder rauslaufen, dc, usw...
Dabei ist zu beachten, dass Inis für die Gruppe erst nach einer gewissen Zeit zurückgesetzt wird. Ein einfaches Beispiel: Die Farm-Instanz "Mühle" hat eine Reset-Dauer von 30 Minuten. Fliegt die gesamte Gruppe in einer Zeit vor 30 Minuten des Instanzenbetretens raus, kann man gemütlich wiede reingehen, und trifft auf die Instanz, bevor man gestorben ist. Fliegt die Gruppe nach 30 Minuten raus, wird die Instanz resettet und man kann frisch beginnen.

-Wenn man NICHT will, dass sich eine Instanz resettet (perfekts Beispiel ist hier Schatzhöhle, die nach glaub 5h resettet, ein Clear-run aber länger dauert), muss bei einem Wipe mindestens einer drinne liegen bleiben, der Rest der Gruppe kann sich beleben und wieder reinlaufen. Sobald wieder einer drinne ist, kann sich der Tote auch selber beleben und wieder reinlaufen (oder natürlich vom priest beleben lassen). Somit ist immer ein Gruppenmitglied in der Instanz und diese wird nicht resettet.

-Falls eine Instanz nicht resettet werden sollte, der Run aber lange dauert und wieder Trashmobs am Anfgang stehen (oder sogar Bosse wie ich im SoK letzhin festgestellt hatte O.o) und Member der Gruppe wieder in die Ini laufen müssen, während andere Lebend weiter vorne in der Ini sind und sich der Trash zwischen den Gruppenmitgliedern befindet, so können die/der Gruppenmember am Anfang der Instanz stehenbleiben, die Member weiter vorne aus der Gruppe austreten und frisch dazugeladen werden. Beim Austreten werden sie an den Geburtsort teleportiert, und können von da wieder in die Ini reinlaufen. Zu beachten ist, dass die Gruppe IMMER aus mindestens 2 Spielern besteht, da sonst alle aus der Ini geportet werden, und die Ini resettet wird.

-Wenn eine Gruppe sehr schnell durch ne Ini rennt, und man nochmal reinwill, bevor die Ini resettet (sehr bekannt in der CL), gibts auch nen Trick wie man diese vorzeitig betreten kann: beim auflösen der Gruppe darf derjenige, der die Gruppe ERSTELLT hat (der Leader hat damit nix zu tun) nicht als erster und nicht als letzter aus der grp. Demjenigen, der die Gruppe erstellt, wird die ID der Gruppe vermerkt, und bei dem wird auch der Reset-Timer aktiviert. Der Timer läuft bei der Person auch weiter, wenn die Gruppe nicht mehr existiert. Nun macht jemand aderes aus der ehemaligen Gruppe eine neue Gruppe auf und ladet den letzten Gruppenersteller NICHT als ersten ein. Dann wird ein neuer Counter aktiviert, der demjenigen zugeteilt wird, der die Gruppe aufmacht. Weiter zu beachten ist, dass der Counter springt, wenn der Gruppenbilder offline geht (durch DC oder was auch immer). Dazu braucht man natürlich mindestens eine 4-Mann-Gruppe, aber damit kann man ununterbrochen in eine Instanz gehen. (bis die Gruppe 4-mal, grösseren Gruppen noch öfter durch eine Ini gerasselt ist, ist beim ersten der Counter wieder auf 0).

-Für weitere Methoden und Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar :-)


----------



## Gbolin (15. September 2009)

2 möglichkeiten fallen mir noch ein: 

-nach dem verlassen der instanz wird die gruppe aufgelöst und jemand, der voher NICHT die gruppe erstellt hatte geht alleine rein und lädt von drinnen alle gruppenmitglieder ein. Danach betritt der rest der gruppe die instanz und wird feststellen, dass der leader zwar auf der minimap angezeigt wird, aber nicht zu sehen ist. Der muss dann nochmal rauslaufen und wieder reingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wichtig dabei ist zu warten, bis mindestens einer der anderen die instanz betreten hat, also bis er auf der minimap angezeigt wird, dann erst kann der leader kurz nach draußen. 

-was nicht immer funktioniert (kA warum): Nach verlassen wird die gruppe aufgelöst, alle loggen sich aus und wieder ein und derjenige, der vorher nicht die gruppe erstellt hat, lädt ein.


----------

